# Dell Inspiron 570 beeping and not displaying



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello I have a dell Inspiron 570 desktop that will not boot up. When i try to start the computer I push the power button it is amber for a second then turns white and stays solid white. nothing apears on the monitor but the computer does beep once every 17 seconds or so. I have tried reseting the cmos jumper by moving it to pin 1-2, I have also replaced the motherboard battery with no luck. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does the unit have Dell Diagnostic lights?
Have you been experiencing any problems or was this a sudden occurrence?
Unplug the power cord, push and hold the case power button for a few seconds, let it sit for 30 seconds, connect the power cord and see if it will boot.
If no joy, try a known working PSU.


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

I had experienced a blue screen prior, I was not able to get the code. also as far as diagnostic lights The light on the psu is green not sure what that means. Could It be a psu even though I do hear the fans running when I power on?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried what I suggested in Post #2?


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

Tyree,

I have tried unplugging holding the power button, replugging in but I still get no display and the one beep every 17 or so seconds. I do not have another power supply of the same to try.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are no Dell beep codes that refer to a single beep that far apart so all I can do is guess. Are there any signs of life when you push the Power Button i.e. lights blinking or fans running?


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, the power buttons led light stays lit up white, and on the back of the power supply when it is plugged in stays green. The code I'm referring to is possibly one beep- " bios checksum failure.possible motherboard failure"


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

Also I do see and hear the fan running when I power on


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the trouble shooting in the manual http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/insp560mt/en/sg/sg_en.pdf


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

The trouble shooting suggest replacing the motherboard battery, and doing the jumper reset for bios on the motherboard. I have done both and neither changed the beeping or start up


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove all RAM. push the case power button, listen for any beep codes from the Mobo. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

Tyree, 

I removed the 3 sticks of ram, closed the case, pushed the power button. I received code 2 ( no ram detected) . Does that mean the mobo is ok? Or not quite...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That means the Mobo is probably good.


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok, also because the computer powers up, does that eliminate the power supply...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That indicates the PSU is good. 
Did the PC come with 3 RAM sticks or has any been added?
Try installing one stick of original RAM and see what happens. 
If all is good, install the rest of the original RAM.


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes the memory is all original stock how it was bought. I did try starting the computer with one stick in and I still receive no display and one beep.


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

Any help is appreciated, I'm stuck as of now...


----------



## Josh6164 (Sep 6, 2012)

Try turning the computer on its sideJust blow around the motherboard area just incase there is
Dirt on mother board, then stand it back up and tap jentley on the outside casing 
The same side as mother board and try now.
Or get your hand on the power cable and the on button
And quikley turn it on so the fab has to to spin for like half a secon then pull out the power
Cable from back of computer and plug it back in and try and start it then of they don't work
Then
I don't know ahat


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

Tyree, could this be a video problem on the motherboard. Any way to test this...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PC seems to be powering up and no display is shown, it could be a graphics problem. The only way to test would be to add a dedicated GPU.


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

Even though I can't get into bios to switch to graphic card?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo should automatically recognize the dedicated GPU and use it by default.


----------



## mcyanez (Sep 5, 2012)

Great ok


----------

